# Hog Calling



## map583 (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone had any success using hog calls? If so, what have you had success with?


----------



## drawedback (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never used a hog call but I have on more than one occasion called some into bow range with a grunt call while deer hunting. I just gave several short grunts sounding as much like a pig as I could and they came running right to the bottom of the tree.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes with a rabbit distress.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 17, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Yes with a rabbit distress.



R u serious?????


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 17, 2011)

like drawback said... deer grunt call.

it seemed to irritate the hog. he started grunting and stamping... i thought it would come out of the thick... after a few minutes of grunting back at me, and thrashing the bushes... it ran off.

never did see it, but it did seem interested in the call...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> R u serious?????



Dead serious...both of these were killed while calling dogs...they both came in on a string.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 18, 2011)

suuuuweee suuuuuweee.    Works everytime!


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a vid clip of me holding a piglet screaming. I've wanted to cut it to MP3 and try it for sows.
It might be good for yotes too as it makes dogs go nuts.

cw


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 18, 2011)

> Yes with a rabbit distress.



i've had hogs come in to my rabbit in distress call and my fawn in distress call while hunting predators.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 20, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> i've had hogs come in to my rabbit in distress call and my fawn in distress call while hunting predators.


Wonder why? you recon they are hoping to get some scraps?


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had some success with 'feeding frenzy', on my Johnny Stewart. First time I used it I turned it on at my feet, 5 minutes later this ol boy came RUNNING straight toward my wife and I, she was halfway about to climb on the roof of the truck when I nailed him @30 yards n closing.


I don't put the caller near me anymore...


----------



## garnede (Jan 20, 2011)

Pigs are opportunistic omnivores.  If they think they can steal an easy meal they will.  You probably won't get many small hogs with the call though.  They will probably be wary of larger predators.


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 20, 2011)

bagged my first hog with a hog squeal call


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 20, 2011)

We hunted south florida last year ,a land owner let us hunt over a dead cow that they had been feeding on.


----------



## txsteele (Jan 26, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Yes with a rabbit distress.



Really??? I heard calls don't work on a hog. Furthermore, I've heard they spook hogs


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 26, 2011)

txsteele said:


> Really??? I heard calls don't work on a hog. Furthermore, I've heard they spook hogs




You saw the picture's I posted...both came to a rabbit distress on a string...I have no reason to lie lol


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 9, 2011)

I went and bought a hog grunt call and a hog squeal call.  The hog grunt call sounds like my buck grunt call.  I don't know how to describe the squeal call but it doesn't sound like a pig.  I can grunt with my mouth fairly realistically.  Unfortunately, I can't get as much volume as I'd like.  I have grunted a few hogs back towards me that I scared off while getting out of the truck.


----------

